# WS6 style hood for my 04 GTO?



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

i was flicking through some pictures yesterday and i came across this GTO with a WS6 style hood. Does anyone have any insight into where i could purchase one, and if they're available in carbon fiber? cheers:cheers


----------

